# Snow muskie.......



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is one for you die hards!

Also, check out the buffalo sucker that I snagged reeled in side ways. That was different.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom,

That one of the best pics I've seen. Way to go! Crop that and frame it!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice fish Tom, any Winter time fish is bonus. I haven't been out for a little bit but my friend got one on Monday. Might try to get out sometime in the next week.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is a sweet picture with the snow in the background like that! I like it!!!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Snow muskies don't happen all the time, so that makes it more special. Wish I could have posted a pic of a bigger muskie with that background. It was a tough day of muskie fishing. Been spoiled this fall/winter with some great fishing. We'll keep hitting them until the ice stops us.

You guys would have got a laugh when I set the hook on that buffalo sucker. I instantly yell "NET" reeling it it broadside it felt big. Then I brought it up and we shook our heads. Had me going for a minute cause it stayed down.


----------



## woodyandarron (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice catch, gotta like that. Hope to get out Friday. Work keeps getting in the way of My fishin. I hooked a big carp in the side last year and fought it to the boat. Same thing did not see it till I grabed the net, still fun!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Congrats Tom! WHO DEY BABY!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

woodyandarron said:


> Nice catch, gotta like that. Hope to get out Friday. Work keeps getting in the way of My fishin. I hooked a big carp in the side last year and fought it to the boat. Same thing did not see it till I grabed the net, still fun!


Funny you mention that. I was trolling at Pyma this summer with a variety of baits out. I had a 10" bait down pretty deep and the rod went off like a rocket. Fish felt huge, monster headshakes. We get it to the boat, I see it's about a 30 pound carp, no joke. Monsterous. The scales on the hook were the size of a 50 cent piece. Needless to say, I was disappointed!

Tom, do those fish fight a little less when the water gets cold like this? I've caught one ever with snow on the ground, and a few in the early spring. The fish I caught in winter gave about 3 good headshakes then just came right in.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

These stream muskie in the winter are'nt as aggressive, but I don't slow down for them. I've learned that if they are gonna go, they will. If not, it just breaks your heart to see one so close to the boat on the figure eight.....just swimming right behind your lure, even going as far as bumping your lure with mouth closed. I don't have to tell a muskie crowd that muskie are every bit as nosey as they are hungry when something is around them.

We are bluecatting on the Ohio River this weekend near two awesome muskie streams. Needless to say I will be torn, but a 30 lbs. bluecat would make me smile also.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome catch on a cold dreary day... You earned that one. Congratulations!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

BuckeyeTom said:


> You guys would have got a laugh when I set the hook on that buffalo sucker. I instantly yell "NET" reeling it it broadside it felt big. Then I brought it up and we shook our heads. Had me going for a minute cause it stayed down.


Thats the same feeling you get when fishing for the kitties on the Ohio and a big drum buries your rod....get all excited lay into the fish and it feels nice and then its just pulling in a tire and your heart sinks when you see it is a sheepshead....haha

Nice muskie though and definitley a great picture...I agree with Mellon that would look great framed and on the wall.


----------



## woodyandarron (Nov 24, 2009)

Fished CC with Mason 52 X-mas eve. We rasied 3-fish right to the boat. Mason 52 got bit right at the boat, but just a nip. Way cool! I had a follow with it's mouth open and never saw the Fishie, Mason did. Crap! i did make a cast to the bank in about a foot of water and saw one swirl. No fish in the net. But a good time none the less. Saw nothing X-mas day. But very nice still to get out.Keep hope alive. May get out today Water temp 39 yesterday.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

did Mason have his Santa hat in the boat in case you got one of those "Christmas Muskies" in the net? At least you guys saw some.

The catfishing was terrible today. Wind, lots of trash, and a fast rising river. Bait was fairly easy, but we only managed 3 catfish(2 channels and 1 blue). My buddy snagged a hellbender in the tail and I caught a couple sauger on very heavy catfish equipment while watching some guys absolutely slay a bunch of nice sauger and crappie. Surprised to see some other boats out there today....2 catfishing, 2 sauger fishing, and 1 duck hunting.


----------



## woodyandarron (Nov 24, 2009)

This time of year, thats great. Fishin is tuff. I'd drive 50-miles for the action You Guys got. Keep hope alive.


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

Where are you fishing in that snow pic?


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

BuckeyeTom said:


> did Mason have his Santa hat in the boat in case you got one of those "Christmas Muskies" in the net? At least you guys saw some.
> 
> The catfishing was terrible today. Wind, lots of trash, and a fast rising river. Bait was fairly easy, but we only managed 3 catfish(2 channels and 1 blue). My buddy snagged a hellbender in the tail and I caught a couple sauger on very heavy catfish equipment while watching some guys absolutely slay a bunch of nice sauger and crappie. Surprised to see some other boats out there today....2 catfishing, 2 sauger fishing, and 1 duck hunting.


where was this? im trying to find a spot to do some good catfishing


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Winter catfishing is usually good for better numbers than that for us. We were near Portsmouth on the Ohio River. The bluecat action would be better down toward Cincinnati. Just more of them.

The snow muskie pic....... we were fishing a southern Ohio stream.

I know someone's been out for muskie or got some new gear for Christmas. Let's hear some details!


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome snow musky...must be nice to still be catching these beasts


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

a New Years Day muskie. Cold is'nt the word yesterday at day break. It was freezing (20 to start and 24 when we left). We fished until about 2pm so we could make it home for the Rose Bowl. By the way, Go Bucks! Only saw one, it hit me boat side and spit the hook. Never saw another. Fish or no fish.....it was a good first day of 2010! Also, gotta say thanks Joe C. for introducing me to a totally new strech of a creek I had never fished before. Liked what I saw, creeks are green and full right now. Ice is coming though, these weekend lows and the upcoming week is COLD! Probably be setting in the icefishing shanty next weekend on one of the local lakes.

P.S. Hey Mason, we even tried "Dragging Sausage" through that area where the fish was. Would'nt go again. Had one 12" sucker that we had caught the weekend before while castnetting our catfish bait on the river.

Good luck on the 2010 muskie hunting guys!


----------

